# Terminator Librarian weapon?



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Ok, well, I have been thinking about what weapon to epuip my Termi Librarian, and was thinking... The Storm BOlter is the obvious solution as its 2 S4 shots instead of just the one if I equiped the libby with a combi plasma, but then again i thought what about the fun you could have? . But I think the logical thing is to use the storm bolter...

Opinions... :biggrin:


----------



## thepicto (Aug 13, 2008)

But if you spend much time in rapid fire range then a combi-bolter gives you two shots as well. I'd take some kind of combi weapon, maybe a melta.

Also which chapter is this for?


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

thepicto said:


> But if you spend much time in rapid fire range then a combi-bolter gives you two shots as well. I'd take some kind of combi weapon, maybe a melta.
> 
> Also which chapter is this for?


Ultramarines, and I'm going by the weapons in the Termi Librarian blister. The other Librarian I bought is going to have a Plasma pistol, and 1 will be in a command squad and the other a terminator command squad . So, thats why I thought storm bolter for the terminator libby


----------



## Gannon (Mar 13, 2008)

I'd stick with the SB. What powers are you giving him? Also any extra wargear?


----------



## Canadish (Jun 17, 2008)

I'd give him a pistol, if only for the extra attack once you reach the assult phase. But then, I run an assult heavy army, so pick your weapon based on the rest of your list. 

Good luck
Canadish


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

I gave mine a SB and its working out nicely. It makes sense too, since libbies are very great assaulters if equipped with the right powers.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I'd base the armament on what the witch is able to do with his "gift." If he's able to use powers which boost his close combat abilities or give him re-rolls, you might as well give him a decent gun for the walk in. There's no harm in giving him one anyway, since it's awfully hard to be double-armed in Terminator armour, but you'll find you use it more often if you're not able to have the witch manifest something like Storm of the Emperor's Wrath or Vortex of Doom. 

Either way, a combi-flamer isn't a bad call if you're unsure what to give him. A combi-melta could work too, as long as you don't get fixated on the melta being an anti-armour weapon and forget why the Librarian is on the table to begin with.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

storm bolter would be the obvious choice but combi flamers could be fun


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Combi-weapons are bad on a Librarian. You'll wan't to go after big things with him and his Force Weapon. And the only way you'll be able to get some good shots out with a Combi- is to Rapid Fire. Of course you could go with the Flamer, but when was the last time you wounded a Daemon Prince with a Flamer? Plus, you can only fire the Flamer/Plasma Gun(Rapid Fire)/Meltagun once, and that won't really be enough in most games. Then the Bolter is also Rapid Fire. Bad. See my point? You can't Assault when you Rapid Fire a weapon. And so the Storm Bolter is the only good choice.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm not too sure on powers, as i doubt i will be playing much until the new codex... But I am gonna go with the storm bolter cause 2 shots and a charge just seems silly that i will only use the plasma once in the game, rather than whenever you feel like, i might just wait for the codex to come out and paint both up, or buy a hobby drill and make them interchangable.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Take Fear of the Darkness/Storm/Fury of the Ancients, take a Lightning Claw/ThunderHammer, and the Force Weapon. That way, you get something for big beasties (FW) and Vehicles (TH), or Little Beasties (LC).

The bonus of the TH of course is the attack bonus. Damn expensive though. Think about sticking him in a Term Assault unit.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Vaz said:


> Take Fear of the Darkness/Storm/Fury of the Ancients, take a Lightning Claw/ThunderHammer, and the Force Weapon. That way, you get something for big beasties (FW) and Vehicles (TH), or Little Beasties (LC).
> 
> The bonus of the TH of course is the attack bonus. Damn expensive though. Think about sticking him in a Term Assault unit.


It is damn expensive, the most points i usually play is 2000pts, and i do like to get as much of a balanced force as possible, so, this might be a tad too expensive, but I might take 2 librarians, 1 with 2 assault cannons and 1 with assault weapons (mainly lightning claws, but the sarge has a thunder hammer, so i might give them both a librarian each.. But i do want to paint it before i play, and if you've seen everything i have to paint, you will understand thats a lot


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Veil of time meets force weapon can take care of close combat, and SB's are nice shooty weapons. It might depend on chapter/playing style though...


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Inquisitor Varrius said:


> Veil of time meets force weapon can take care of close combat, and SB's are nice shooty weapons. It might depend on chapter/playing style though...


My playing style is usually balanced, so, usually i will have some advancing troops like assault marines heading for their front lines, things like land speeders and bikes coming up behind them to take out parts of squads before a good CC hopefully, then maybe some termis behind them with assault cannons and power fists, obviously there if anything goes wrong, now this is more like a 2500pt - 3000pts list, but this type of tactic has won me a game before... (I dont play that much)


----------



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

Just wanted to remind you terminator armor can assault after firing rapid fire weapons


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

killmaimburn said:


> Just wanted to remind you terminator armor can assault after firing rapid fire weapons


Lol, I didnt actually know that


----------



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

LOL... Just to explain, the difference between a bolter and a storm bolter is not really an issue as the SB is straight up better. But with a combi-weapon you get pretty much even results especially if your librarian will be assaulting. Chaos players moan about our lack of SB, but our terminators get TL bolters which at 12" or less are strictly better than SB, the way that an SB is strictly better than a TL bolter at more than 12".


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Guys, the model is in Termie Armour so no pistols or standard Bolters except in Combi- weapons. And you can't Rapid Fire and assault anyway.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Best bet is combi flamer IMO. You get a bolter strength shot that can hit multiple models at once, in close range as that wil be what he wil be doing mostly, it doesn't need BS so the one shot will always hit if in range and then the bolter will work grand afterwards as terminators can shoot and assault with RF weapons.... Depending on your opponent would reallly depend on your powers choice though...


----------



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

Reminding Cato Sicarius, models in terminator armor may fire rapid-fire weaponry and still charge. It's part of the same rule that allows terminator armored models to move and fire heavy weaponry, such as the reaper autocannon or assault cannon.


----------



## Gakmesideways (Aug 16, 2008)

This is a no brainer, really.

You take the combi-weapon. Always.

If you are a Librarian, you are charging into close combat, or you are a waste of your points. So why pay for a storm bolter, if you are going to be in rapid fire range anyways?

Also, combi-weapons are not intended to be weapons that serve two functions, so stop saying "oh buy I only get one shot per game so it isn't worth the points!".

Combi-weapons are for shots of opportunity. You are paying 10 points for a shot that can potentially change the course of the whole game! 

As far as the best combi-weapon goes, I would give it hands down to the combi-melta, followed by the combi-flamer, and lastly, the combi-plasma.

The melta gives you a damn good chance at pasting that Land Raider full of scary things, and then charging its contents in the same turn and MOST LIKELY wiping them out.

The flamer is great for the fact that since you only get the one shot with your gun, you KNOW it will not miss. Its a guaranteed hit. Who wouldn't pay 5 points for a guaranteed hit template weapon? Really comes in handy when theres a big scary mob of genestealers in front of you, who are ready to rend through your 2+ armor save at initiative 6.

The plasma? 2 shots? Well I guess thats cool. But they can hurt you back...
Still not as good as the others, even when double tapped.

Also, did you say something about equipping one with a plasma pistol? If i recall correctly, models in termie armour have a VERY small selection in the armoury, and I don't think any type of pistol is included amongst those.

How can some one who plays Space Marines not know that termies can charge no matter what weapons they fired?

And as far as the argument of not taking them because they distract you from what the librarian is supposed to be doing (killing multi wound, high toughness models ). NEWS FLASH, things don't always go according to plan. 

And anyone who gets distracted from the librarians primary role by a single combi-weapon in-game, is probably going to lose anyways, and probably deserves to lose.

Unless you are really trying to save points, the combi-weapons shine compared to the storm bolter.


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Oh, right. I thought the Termie Charge thing was only with Heavy Weapons. But still he said he was going with the weapons in the Blister so that would be either a Plasma-Combi or Storm Bolter. IMO, Storm Bolter. But it's his decision really.


----------



## Gakmesideways (Aug 16, 2008)

Cato Sicarius said:


> Oh, right. But still he said he was going with the weapons in the Blister so that would be either a Plasma-Combi or Storm Bolter.


Yes, but add a tiny bit of green stuff, and WHAMO, its whichever one you want.

But if hes doesn't want to do that, I guess still go for the combi-plasma.

Good point Cato.

One final edit, the game is a learning experience though, so test it all out for your own education dude. Its what works best for you that matters.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Gakmesideways said:


> This is a no brainer, really.
> 
> You take the combi-weapon. Always.
> 
> ...


I might do this to be honest, cause i have a librarian with storm bolter, better to have a change... Plus it'll have psychic powers to use instead, so, I think this might be a good option. And im going to be giving a librarian in power amour a plasma pistol... Also its a 2/3 chance hit, so, i might as well give the plasma a go...


----------



## Wilder (Jun 10, 2008)

Standard Bolter. More bang for your buck.


----------



## Gakmesideways (Aug 16, 2008)

Wilder said:


> Standard Bolter. More bang for your buck.


Man, you had me going there for a moment. 

But heres the problem.

A librarian should NEVER take a bolter, and probably won't be able to.

Why?

He SHOULDN'T take it, because he will be unable to assault afterwards.

He WON'T BE ABLE to take it, because it is not an option if hes in terminator armour.

"BOLT PISTOLZ" you say!

Dude, its his HQ, hes allowed to splurge. 

Get the combi-weapon, and anyone who tells you otherwise is clearly on crack.


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Gakmesideways said:


> Get the combi-weapon, and anyone who tells you otherwise is clearly on crack.


Too true...:biggrin:

:slightly ironical cat:


----------



## Gakmesideways (Aug 16, 2008)

Cato Sicarius said:


> Too true...:biggrin:
> 
> :slightly ironical cat:


Share? 0.o


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

I told him otherwise...:biggrin:


----------

